# PraaviV



## PraaviV (Jun 6, 2020)

SE exam transfer from one state to Illinois:

I currently live in Illinois and I am planning to give the 16hr SE exam in April 2021. I will only be two weeks short of deadline to give the test in Illinois before the NCEES registration deadline. Illinois board doesn't approve the exam application until the work experience criteria is met but they are OK if the exam is given in another state and I can apply Illinois SE license once I meet the required criteria. So, I am planning to give the test in another state say Wisconsin (close by). But I heard Illinois board is relatively strict. I would like to know if anyone faced any issues of using the SE exam result from another state in Illinois to obtain their license. I initially assumed the process should be fairly simple as the exam should be the same in either state but just wanted to be sure as I do not want my exam result to go waste.


----------



## Duke (Jun 6, 2020)

The only way to be sure would be to email the IL SE board liaison. I do know from reading some of the meeting minutes that they were discussing allowing ppl to take the exam before the 4 year mark so maybe they would let you take it since you are close. Everything is up in the air right now due to covid but the IL liaison is helpful and is good at reasponding quickly.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 8, 2020)

I live is SC and took the SE in SC.  But I took it basically so I could get registered in IL and other states.  After I passed I got my SE license in IL through comity.  I wouldn't think sitting for the exam in another state would affect getting your license in IL, once you meet their criteria.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jun 9, 2020)

I called and talked with the IL folks in early 2019 and they didnt have a problem with me taking it in Michigan (passing first) then applying for licensure there.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Jun 12, 2020)

Illinois will accept your exam results, but you will still have to get your application accepted eventually. If you have 4 years by the time you apply you'll be fine as long as everything else on your application is also acceptable. I wasn't sure if I would get accepted in IL because of some coursework issues, so I applied to take the exam in both Nebraska and IL. I live in Missouri, but we don't offer the exam. I got accepted in both states, but already had made travel plans to go to Nebraska so I took it there in April 2019. Passed vertical, failed lateral. I didn't want to take it in Nebraska again, so I talked to the manager at IDFPR (his name is Kyle) back in January. He said the only thing they care about is that you pass the exam, they don't care where it's at. In my case I will end up with a Vertical result from Nebraska and Lateral result from Illinois. He said I just have to transmit the NCEES result after I get the passing notification and they'll approve the license.


----------



## PraaviV (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you for your responses everyone. I also see some of you did get the SE license in IL by giving the exam in another state and that gives me confidence to give the test in another state.


----------



## EBAT75 (Aug 25, 2020)

There was a time when IL would not allow anything other than codes as reference in their exam rooms.  Even a certain publisher's prep books were named as no, no. But somewhere along the way, they fell in line with the other States. I do not know why. Maybe some legal issues, maybe NCEES had some interest in leveling the exam field. Anyhow, it was always the same exam whether in any of the 50 States or Kuwait, or other locales. Now that IL is not having restrictions on reference materials, where one takes the exam should not be material. Very few States like WA have a third exam - Structural III. They call their own shots on that. GOOD LUCK.


----------

